# NCBA Expected More From The House



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The National Cattleman's Beef Association expressed great disappointment in the House of Representatives.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ncba_expected_more_from_house_on_farm_bill/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Why not, last time I was in DC tour guide said 65% couldn't qualify for their own credit card...that speaks volumes


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Wonder if the current political leaders are Round Up Ready?

Maybe the next election will be preceded by an ample dose and we can elect some who bleed red-white and blue.


----------

